# Wildcamp spots in South Bucks area



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello All

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good spot in the s.Bucks area? We hope to take our new (to us) motorhome for a maiden voyage for a weekend soon just to test everything works OK. We are from High Wycombe & ideally want to stay within a 30 mile radius of home.

Thanks


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Can't think of any places I would want to wildcamp round Wycombe.

There are plenty of sites open

Greenhill Leisure at Bletchington

Diamond Farm at Bletchington

Highclere Farm at Seer Green

Caravan Club Denham

All less than 30 miles


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

In all the beauty of the rolling chilterns?? There must be somewhere nice to wild camp!!

We were thinking of possibly the Stokenchurch car park at the entrance to the ridgeway but no idea if we'd get moved on. Someone must have stayed somewhere nice and got away with it?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Tim3 said:


> In all the beauty of the rolling chilterns?? There must be somewhere nice to wild camp!!
> 
> We were thinking of possibly the Stokenchurch car park at the entrance to the ridgeway but no idea if we'd get moved on. Someone must have stayed somewhere nice and got away with it?


Got away with what?

viator


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Tim3,

I used to live in Chinnor and I reckon it would be pretty safe and not too disruptive to anyone else if you stay up on the Chiltern ridge above the village. Take Station Road south-east from Chinnor, which becomes Chinnor Hill as it heads up the Chiltern escarpment. Turn left towards Bledlow Ridge after about a mile, and then turn left into Hilltop Lane. That is a no-through road that runs for about half a mile to a free parking area at the end. You might have to put up with a courting couple and maybe early morning dog walkers, but I bet you would get a peaceful night. And within ten minutes walk you will be on the ridge with the most fantastic views towards Oxford and the north.

If it works, make an entry in the MHF camp-site directory so that others can give it a go.


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Pandalf! Think we have an idea of where you are talking about - Sounds like just what we are looking for. Will be trying it out soon and will report back.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Its here, if I have managed to include a Google Map without cocking it up.

Let us know how you get on. We are just down in Wokingham and I have been quite tempted to give it a try myself sometime.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Mmmm - obviously not! Well, I clearly have no idea how to include a link or URL, but I can calculate an OS Survey grid reference if you need it.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Is <THIS> where you mean pandalf?


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

:lol: That's where we were thinking of at least! Thanks again - Really apreciate the help. :lol:


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, how did you do that?

If TIM3 drives to the end of that road, there is (was?) a very quiet parking area that should do the trick.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

pandalf said:


> Yes, how did you do that?


Go to Google maps, find your location and double click the spot to centre it on the screen. Then go to the "Link" symbol at the top right corner of the map and click. This will open a new box with the link in it, copy the link and paste as required.


----------

